# Flinging food and litter around her cage?



## stephanymac (Oct 28, 2011)

We moved Coco into a bigger cage, and right away, she started flinging her litter all over the place. I clean her cage up every day (clean up her toys, clean out her potty pan, clean her wheel, etc.) and every morning, I wake up to find her cage strewn with her litter. (We use Critter Litter) Also, she flings her food all around the food bowl. I watched her eat the other day, and she literally puts her nose and left paw in it like she's digging for the best piece, and flings the rest all around. She has been on the same food since before we picked her up from the breeder, so there's no change there.

Does anyone else's hedgie do this?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Neither of mine fling their litter around, but you may try building a dig box for her. I've read from plenty of other owners that their hogs enjoy rooting around. Hide treats in the dig box for her to find while digging.

My first hog though did do the food thing. She would literally sit in the food bowl and push the food around, find a certain piece of food she liked (even though it was all the same) and eat it. My boy does this too, but he's looking for his treat of chicken.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman decided that he no longer wanted his kitten food (guess he figured he's a big boy and didn't want his baby food any more) so he'd shove his snout in there and toss all of the icky pieces out to get to his favourite bits. I eventually took the hint and stopped giving him the kitten food since he was no longer eating it. Maybe yours is trying to send the same message? He still leaves crumbs everywhere though. It looks like he grabs a piece of food then walks around while eating it. :lol:

He occasionally scatters his litter though not a whole lot. It's usually more from him tracking it around, though he'll sometimes kick some out just for fun or scatter it if he scoots out of his wheel too fast.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Its possible, unfortunately she wasn't with me that long, only a month and a half before she became super ill and died. Her previous owners only took marginal care of her (was on cedar/pine bedding, no wheel, eating Pretty Pets). I think she was eating only certain shapes from the food. And of course when I started her on my own food mixture, she was looking for the Pretty Pets.

My current two don't root around. Hester sounds like your girl, in the morning her food dish and the area around it looks like a war zone of food bits. My boy Loki on the other hand, not a single crumb.


----------

